# Linux/XBMC Live - Frame Pauses



## Noobsack (Sep 21, 2010)

about 3 or 4 times a movie, the video will pause, sound continues for about 5 seconds, then pauses, then another 5 seconds later everything will do a "fast forward" bit and catch up to where it was. I was thinking this was a video card problem since I'm running a BIOSTAR 9400GT 1024MB DDR-2 DX10.0 GRAPHICS CARD CSVN9402THG1 Link to nvidia video card post where i was suggested to post here

Anyways, I'm running XBMC Live off a 8gig thumb drive. 

It's difficult to get specs since My buddy built it and i don't exactly know what is in it, I suppose I could tear it open and write down all the numbers on the stickers. wasn't sure if this is common and someone had a simple answer.


----------



## Noobsack (Sep 22, 2010)

EVGA 132-YW-E178-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI FTW ATX Intel Motherboard
Brand	           				EVGA
Model		               			132-YW-E178-A1
Supported CPU 
CPU Socket Type	            		LGA 775
CPU Type	                    			Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo
FSB		                			1333/1066MHz
Chipsets 
North Bridge	                			NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI
Memory              
Number of Memory Slots              			4×240pin
Memory Standard		               	DDR2 1066 Up to 1200MHz SLI-Ready Memory with EPP
Maximum Memory Supported	              	8GB
Channel Supported		              	Dual Channel

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80580Q9300
Brand				            Intel
Series				     Core 2 Quad
Model				            BX80580Q9300
CPU Socket Type		          LGA 775
Core				                Yorkfield
Multi-Core			          Quad-Core
Name				         Core 2 Quad Q9300
Operating Frequency		        2.5GHz
FSB				           1333MHz
L2 Cache			           6MB
Manufacturing Tech		          45 nm
Voltage				           0.85V – 1.3625V
Thermal Design Power		            95W

RAM
Mushkin        2x2GB          5-4-4-12
OCZ            2x1GB       Dual      CH 5-5-5-10

BIOSTAR 9400GT 1024MB 550Eclk 667Mhz DX10.0 DDR-2 DVI HDTV SLI PCI-E x 16X (HDMI ONBOARD)

Product Features
- NVIDIA GF9400GT GPU
- 1024MB DDR2
- Native HDMI output support
- PCI Express 2.0 x16 bus interface
- Support NVIDIA PuroVideo HD Technology
- Complete DirectX support, including DirectX 10 and lower 

Product Specifications
ENGINE CLOCK			        550MHz
MEMORY CLOCK			          667MHz
MEMORY SIZE			         	512MB
MEMORY TYPE			           DDR2
MEMORY BUS			              	128-bit
STREAM PROCESSORS		              	16
INTERFACE				             Support PCI-E 2.0 x16
RAMDACs				              400MHz
MAX RESOLUTION			             2560 X 1600


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2010)

specs are more than enough. you are running xbmc off an 8 gig thumb drive. start there.


----------



## Noobsack (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> specs are more than enough. you are running xbmc off an 8 gig thumb drive. start there.



Really...  hrmm I was told the flash drive would work fine. Damn. Lol. 

Hrmmm, well i'm using all the sataports. Hrmm IDE for the lose! Lol


----------



## Noobsack (Sep 22, 2010)

Would the flash drive really be what is effecting the system? And if so why?


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 22, 2010)

Flash drives have a lower transfer rate and higher read times than hard disks due to the lower bandwidth offered by USB, I believe it's something like that anyway. IDE shouldn't have an issue running this though.


----------

